# Never before seen fish disease



## gypsydancer (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a 2 1/2 g tank with a few baby guppies in it. Two days ago l noticed that some of them were swimming in a spiral, and their bodies are deforming into a U shape. ANYONE have a clue as to what this is ? 

Namaste,
Gypsy


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't say cause but say change water.50% today(dechlorinated and proper temp) and 50% again tonight or tomorrow.Then do 50% every other day.although they are very small fresh clean water is very important to good fry growth.
Your tank is pretty small so the water changes are more important than ever.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fry are delicate. How often and how much of the water have you been changing? 


Usually it is poor water quality or poor genetics, or both which cause issues like what you are seeing.


----------



## gypsydancer (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been changing 40/50% every other day. There's only 11 in the tank. They don't start this behavior until they are about 1/2" - 3/4" before the behavior begins. This is why this behavior has me stumped
Namaste,
Gypsy


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Even only 10 in a 2 1/2 gallon blows the inch per gallon rule out of the water(and we know that rule isn't even close to accurate).My guess is that the fish need a 20 long to be raised in.None of my fry are in anything smaller and actually 95% of my fry go right into a 30 breeder,then to the 75gl grow out.
Maybe 2 or 3 would be managable in such a small tank but more is really pushing it IMO.


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

I have noticed this is mainly down to poor genetics. You really need to source your live bearers from good established breeders who don't let their live bearers inter-breed. 

2.5g is the smallest fry tank you should use. Id recommend at least a 10g for live-bearers because once pregnant it can be months before they stop giving birth when separated from a male partner.

I'm very familiar with platy's as i have large school of them


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

if I came across such a problem I most definitely Wouldn't assume its down to poor genetics. there is so many reasons for young fish to spiral or deform if I Couldn't solve the problem I will save the fry from the next brood of the same female, chances are that the fry will turn out all ok if they all turn out to be deformed then it may be genetic,


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My thank you for Sayonorax was for the tank size recommendation.
I too do not think it is genetic as much as "improper" raising.A 2 1/2 gallon tank!Heck maybe I could breed my swords in milk jugs?
On that note my swords came from "joe average" LFS(a very good one,but they only have so much control) and I have over the last 3 years mixed colors effectively enough to produce my own showas(never once purchasing a "multi colored" fish).I also keep my fry in a 30g breeder from day one(or as soon as I catch them) and change more water than many.I wonder ,why they call them "BREEDER TANKS?"


----------

